# European Reviews for December 2005



## Keitht (Dec 12, 2005)

Diamond Las Calas, Lanzarote, Canary Islands, Spain 

Review by Terry Jackson

Akeld Manor, England 

Review by Sandra Hutchinson

Mondi-hotel Bellvue, Austria 

Review by Sylvia Crothers


----------



## Keitht (Dec 23, 2005)

Clowance Estate & Country Club, Cornwall, England 

Review by Roman Melnyk


----------



## Keitht (Dec 24, 2005)

Renvyle Strand, Ireland 

Additional information for previous review provided by 

Lucinda Richards


----------



## Keitht (Dec 26, 2005)

2 Hyde Park Square, London, England 

Review by Mary Huang


----------



## Keitht (Dec 28, 2005)

Sloane Gardens Club, London, England 

Review by Mary Huang


----------



## Keitht (Jan 2, 2006)

Ses Fontanellas Plaza, Ibiza, Spain 

First review of Ses Fontanellas Plaza

Trenython Manor & Country Club, Cornwall, England

Carvynick Cottages, Cornwall, England

Cornwall reviews by Kent Shamblin


----------

